
India's HCL to buy some IBM software assets for $1.8B; shares fall - mido22
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ibm-divestiture-hcl-techno-idUSKBN1O52M1
======
mathattack
Amazing the difference in price between what IBM sold these for, and what it
bought RedHat for.

It highlights the decline of their engineering and software assets.

